# looking for some books to read on a 20hr plane ride



## thor0298 (Dec 28, 2009)

Normally, I read Stephen King, James Patterson, Chuck Palahniuk, classic novels, Stephenie Meyer, Charlaine Harris, Micheal Connelly, Dan Brown and Dean Koontz.   

Is there any other authors out there I might like... especially similar to King or Patterson


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you read Thomas Harris? "The Red Dragon" was the first novel to feature Hannibal Lecter. (I don't know why "The Silence of the Lambs" isn't on Kindle. The rest of the books are.)











And his first novel is a terrorist-themed (they want to blow up the Super Bowl!) thrill-ride.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Peter Straub. If you only know from his collaborations with Stephen King, you should look up the rest of his books. Clive Barker has some really big books that will last through a long flight. Imajica or The Great and Secret Show.

20 Hours? Ugh. My rear starts to hurt when I sit for over two hours on a flight.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Robert Crais (The Watchman is VERY Good and thought it uses the characters from the series, it's more stand alone.)  He has some other stand alones as well.  The series might not be your thing, but the stand-alones probably? would be.

Let's see...something a little lighter/funnier, Donald Westlake's Put a Lid on It (stand alone and I know it's on Kindle.)

Look into Frederick Forsythe as well.  You might see something there you like.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Or if you want a classic - have you ever read Choderlos de Laclos' "Dangerous Liaisons?" It's a really amazing novel, quite shocking and not just for its time. (It was a great movie, too.)


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

I see you have Stephenie Meyer listed, if it was the romance and vamps that you liked you could check out these authors, I have recently started reading these vampire series and am really enjoying the fun quick reads...

Tate Hallaway
Erin McCarthy
Michelle Rowen

Also, Charlaine Harris's other series are worth checking out too...

Aurora Teagarden
Harper Connelly
Lily Bard

Have a great flight!


----------



## kamuu (Dec 28, 2009)

Any of Jacqueline Carey's fictional works.  She's amazingly descriptive and does in to a lot of details on her characters while not bogging down the story, nothing happens in her stories without a reason.  She has 3 main 'series' she's been writing: 
The Sundering series which is composed of 2 volumes. It's a classic story of good vs evil from the "evil" side, every story has 2 sides and there really never is a true evil. 
The Kusiel series, which so far has 2 completed trilogies and book one of the 3rd published.  It follows an alternate history of Renascence era France from he point of view of a priestess of the countries Love goddess.  She is the perfect masochist, there is no real graphic depictions of her acts of 'worship' if you are even slightly put of by anything of this nature, it would be a shame to miss these stories.  There's an underlying plot through out the first 2 trilogies that ties them together very well.  Lots of conspiracies and political intrigue.  My #1 favorite series of all time.
And the last is Santa Olivia.  Book one is out and book 2 will be coming out in 2011.  It take place in a semi post-apocalyptic military no-mans land between the US and Mexico in a town that isn't supposed to exist and follows a young girls struggle to live in a military dictatorship.

If you want samples, Kushiel's Dart, Banewreaker and Santa Olivia are all the titles of the first books in the series.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

DYB said:


> Or if you want a classic - have you ever read Choderlos de Laclos' "Dangerous Liaisons?" It's a really amazing novel, quite shocking and not just for its time. (It was a great movie, too.)


It was a couple great movies and a couple mediocre ones.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 4, 2010)

If you like Dean Koontz, then
I agree with the Thomas Harris books reccomendations.  Especially "Hannibal". 

The movie was bad, and only told half the story. Please discount the movie version.
My favorite line-
Hannibal  Lector says to (the now disgraced)  Clarice Starling:

"You fell in love with the FBI, the FBI didn't fall in love with you."
It's a line that got me through some tough times where I worked.

Warning- this book will shake your faith. 
Have a good trip.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

BOZ said:


> If you like Dean Koontz, then
> I agree with the Thomas Harris books reccomendations. Especially "Hannibal".
> 
> The movie was bad, and only told half the story. Please discount the movie version.
> ...


"Hannibal" was pretty intense. Whereas "Red Dragon" and "The Silence of the Lambs" were primarily psychological thrillers, "Hannibal" is much more pulpy (and has a terrible ending). But it was a definite page-turner. (The movie was awful.) However, personally I think that if you're not familiar with the first two novels with Hannibal Lecter - you should read them first.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't have any book suggestions, but I want to know where you're going that it takes 20 hours to get there?!?!?!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Have you read "The Historian," by Elizabeth Kostova? It's a very long book, and is quite interesting. Since you have read books about vampires, I'd suggest this one.  I was also going to suggest "Mayday," by Nelson DeMille and Thomas Block, but it centers around a supersonic airplane, so that might not be the best choice to read in-flight. You should look into it, though, when you're back home. It's a riveting book, and is now available in Kindle edition for $6.39.


----------



## thor0298 (Dec 28, 2009)

I am going to Thailand from MN.  13 hours to Tokyo and 8 hours from Tokyo to Bangkok

Thanks for the suggestions... hopefully some more will come in.  I am going to be there for a month for work so, I will probably need some reading material while I am there too.

These both look interesting Harper Connelly and Lily Bard.  Which is better


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

When I travel abroad, I like to read novels that take place in the places I'm visiting. What about Bagkok 8?


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Charlie Huston
Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

modkindle said:


> Charlie Huston
> Jonathan Kellerman


I like Charlie Huston a lot and his "Already Dead" (the first in a series about a post-apocalyptic NYC with a vampire detective) is currently free.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

thor0298 said:


> I am going to Thailand from MN. 13 hours to Tokyo and 8 hours from Tokyo to Bangkok
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions... hopefully some more will come in. I am going to be there for a month for work so, I will probably need some reading material while I am there too.
> 
> These both look interesting Harper Connelly and Lily Bard. Which is better


I've read both--the lily bard are definitely better. Harper C. is just plain weird. They could have been good, but the author took some license in presenting her characters as something other than what they were at the beginning--it caused confusion and in my case, I just ended up feeling repulsed and didn't continue the series (I think I read one and two.) Lily Bard are good mysteries.

If you like UF, I recommend Ilona Andrews series and John Levitt series. Both are very absorbing books!

Long flight. Don't take bags. All the airlines are charging a mint for luggage. A weed after I booked a flight to UK, I was informed I could only take one bag (even though on the day of booking, it said two on yahoo travel.)

:>)

The kindle should lighten your efforts. When I went to UK I about threw my back out with 3 guidebooks, one language book and 3 books to read...


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope someone is taking you to the airport so you can take off your heavy winter jacket and sweaters and gloves and hat and not have to take all that stuff with you. I don't think you'll need it in Thailand.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Try this site. http://www.literature-map.com/

deb


----------



## fictionfandd (Jan 5, 2010)

If you haven't seen the lousy movie version of this book, the book is much better, it's a great creepy/ horror one.










And the Road is excellent, though very dark


----------



## thor0298 (Dec 28, 2009)

that literature map website is cool


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

You would enjoy anything by Dennis Lehane.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

thor0298 said:


> that literature map website is cool


Very cool. I just added it to my bookmarks.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

BOZ said:


> If you like Dean Koontz, then
> I agree with the Thomas Harris books reccomendations. Especially "Hannibal".
> 
> The movie was bad, and only told half the story. Please discount the movie version.
> ...


Dean Koontz is awesome, find a good trilogy to read, and that way you will have a whole series covered in one flight, if you read fast


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I would google books written about Thailand and download those. And of course, The Beach, by Akex Garland.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anything by Lee Child... His books all feature the same main character "Jack Reacher" but there are no other recurring characters and therefore don't necessarily need to be read in any particular order. Reacher is a former military policeman, who is now out of the military and has become a drifter traveling the U.S. mostly on foot. He sometimes finds trouble, but more often trouble finds him. There is always some sort of mystery involved.

He is my single favorite author.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

With the authors in mind that you listed, have you tried anything by J.D Robbs? I think you would really like her series and there are well over 30 books so far in the series. I just started them and while the language can be a little strong, they are pretty good mystery/murder books with a little romance in there as well. 

I also really love Mary Higgins Clark (although her earlier work is far better than some of her later ones) and then Nicholas Sparks for the romance department.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I would google books written about Thailand and download those. And of course, The Beach, by Akex Garland.


Sadly that one is not available for Kindle yet. Click to tell the publisher you want it on Kindle


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I also agree with The Historian.

20 hours. Oh, my. Couldn't stand it without sedation.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> When I travel abroad, I like to read novels that take place in the places I'm visiting. What about Bagkok 8?


This one & the other by the author are great


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree about Dennis Lehane.  And the Steig Larsson trilogy, starting with The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is great and unlike any other.  The Historian is also pretty involving - I'm waiting for her new one, The Swan Thieves, to come out on Kindle in Europe.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I was also going to suggest the Historian. Another that may be a bit off your list, but is long and I think really good is 

Unfortunately when I went to make the link I saw that it is no longer available for Kindle. But it is very good for future reference. It is a alternative history of England where magic still works. The timeline is around the Napoleonic wars.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck on your flight. Recent reads that I found quite gripping:
The Woods, by Harlan Coben
When Will There Be Good News? by Kate Atkinson
Down River by John Hart

Old (thick) favorites:
The Stand by Stephen King
The Witching Hour by Anne Rice
The Tomorrow File by Lawrence Sanders

L.J.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

drenee said:


> Try this site. http://www.literature-map.com/
> 
> deb


Thank you for the link!


----------

